# Your Study Habits



## Karma15 (May 4, 2016)

Since it's about to be graduation season and all of us hot blooded younglings are about to step out into the shit storm that is college 


   For me, since I lack consistent focus and I have a shit attention span I study in bursts of 20-25 minute intervals followed by a little break. I'll sometimes throw in a few pushups to feel good about myself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

Good luck with graduation, kids 

My studying habbits changed through years... Lile first all I needed was closed door, music, my cat and total mess around. For already a long time I just can't get to doing something at home if it's a mess. I studied in the kitchen, so I always clean everything there first. lmao weird I know, but otherwise I would be distracting. Also no music. And trust me, studying when hungry is worthless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (May 5, 2016)

@Catamount i completely agree on the cleaning thing. there's just something about a dirty or cluttered space that makes me not want to do any sort of work.

i used to be that guy who studied peacefully in his room with no distractions, and that worked pretty well for me throughout high school.

in college, studying on my own wasn't really possible--or at least it wasn't efficient. so, i learned to form study groups among friends and smart people (in most cases, they're one and the same... most cases... ). i guess it depends on your major, but studying in groups is sort of expected at my uni, and i can usually depend on the responsibility of working in a group to keep me on track.

i don't really have any sort of rituals

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

Never studied in groupd but you reminded me of studying in library. That's the best, cause that clattering and murmuring kinda get you in the right mood for science

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

I was usually to study 12 hours per day

Now just remove 11.30

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 5, 2016)

I used to love studying with music on


----------



## kire (May 5, 2016)

I miss studying...

It was all so simple when all your answers lay in front of you.

Good luck young people


----------



## Karma15 (May 5, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> I was usually to study 12 hours per day
> 
> Now just remove 11.30


 

  What classes did you take


----------



## Drake (May 5, 2016)

I use flashcards for everything, which is a terrible way to study because almost all college courses don't give a shit about memorization and instead focus on applying your knowledge to new concepts, and I have yet to find a good way to study for that sort of thing.


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2016)

I love studying only when I'm listening to music while doing it, other then that I can't get a lick of shit done if I don't have music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (May 7, 2016)

Before Junior year of high school i didn't know what studying was. Thought it was a game all the Patel's and asians were playing.


----------



## Virus (May 8, 2016)

I listen to music and study. The lectures don't help that much. The method the medical faculty uses (team based learning) doesn't help that much either. I only read the book and that is usually enough for me.


----------



## Eternity (May 10, 2016)

My study habits have matured as I have gone through college. When I first started a bachelors right after high school, I had a terrible study habit. It was pretty much: Listen to what they say at school, hope for the best. I lasted for just a year.

I then took a couple years break, and as I matured, so did my study habits.

First year was: Be social, train at the gym, read what I can when I can, listen and take notes at school, fall in love, fail miserably when it came to the girl, get some alright grades.

Now, at the end of my third year, my study habit is much more structured. I still have trouble doing the really heavy work early on, and tend to do most at the end of the course.

As for how I study, I tend to like a study somewhere I can get up and walk around, with minimal mess, but still with most of what I think I need to study around me. (Not something I recommend, it makes you focus less on the task at hand, and makes you think about everything you need to do), Music is something I still like to have on while studying, but only instrumental seem to help instead of ruin the flow


----------



## Karma15 (May 11, 2016)

Do you guys feel that your studying habits differ depending on the subject. For AP French I relied on flash cards a lot to really get a feel of the vocabulary and drill it into my head. This sort of thing is more effective for people with better short term memory, it not only involved applying these words in my every day life(I'd speak in french out loud sometimes) but constantly referring back to them.

  Flash cards got me through a lot of high school, not sure what works for others.


----------



## ~M~ (May 11, 2016)

The habit is that I don't study


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2016)

I don't really study... at least, not nearly as much as I sometimes should. And studying in a group has never appealed to me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2016)

My studying habit is endless procrastination until the last few days before exams, where the pressure eventually hits me and forces me to stay up until ludicrous times to cram.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 16, 2016)

I could never adapt to fast reading. So my studying habit was to read page 1 to ##. The numbers of hours j cod spend on one reading.... And then the papers came. Good grief I am glad I don't have to study right now. Its all good though, two university degrees


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 16, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Do you guys feel that your studying habits differ depending on the subject. For AP French I relied on flash cards a lot to really get a feel of the vocabulary and drill it into my head. This sort of thing is more effective for people with better short term memory, it not only involved applying these words in my every day life(I'd speak in french out loud sometimes) but constantly referring back to them.
> 
> Flash cards got me through a lot of high school, not sure what works for others.



Yeah, flash cards help but also have someone who speak fluently also helps because they can correct you when you make mistakes so that you don't mispronounce words.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 20, 2016)

Something that always helps me do well is to just write every thing you have to study and look each part up online and write a summary of that stuff. then when you did that for every thing you keep rewriting them until you can't write anymore because your fingers hurt. then you keep typing the notes until your hand hurts too much to do anything. and then you try to memorize it by quizzing yourself. 

i got As or high Bs on every exam i crammed for this school year doing that

but yeah that doesn't work for math haha, you just have to do problems over and over again and sometimes ask the teacher or someone to make up new ones for you


----------



## Karma15 (May 20, 2016)

❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ said:


> Something that always helps me do well is to just write every thing you have to study and look each part up online and write a summary of that stuff. then when you did that for every thing you keep rewriting them until you can't write anymore because your fingers hurt. then you keep typing the notes until your hand hurts too much to do anything. and then you try to memorize it by quizzing yourself.



 Seems like 5x more work than the basic studying method of note taking and reviewing, but I could see how it works. Kudos to you for actually managing to utilize such a rigorous study method.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 20, 2016)

Thanks ^^ it works best with a study guide but if you take notes and review for weeks before the test it's sorta the same thing, you just have to make sure you don't think of anything but what you have to study until the exam's over then you can clear your mind lol

it's mainly since i only studied like two days or the day before my exams. But it's good to take notes in class and forget about them until you need to study so you can focus on other classes but not need to waste time looking up what everything is in the first place when it's time to study


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2016)

My studying habit is endless masturbation until the last few days before exams, where the pressure eventually hits me and forces me to stay up until ludicrous times to cram.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcuya (May 21, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> My studying habit is endless procrastination until the last few days before exams, where the pressure eventually hits me and forces me to stay up until ludicrous times to cram.


this + saying I'll change after everytime it happens


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2016)

Listen to lecture 
Take notes of important parts & everything on the board
UNDERSTAND the material, if something is not clear ask questions during class
At home read the chapter and compare that to the lecture in my mind
Basically note important points in my mind as I read and remember the lecture. Study objectives/questions in the book are helpful.
Before the exam read the notes again. 
Ace it. 

If it's a class I wouldn't understand just from lecture, I either research it or read/scan the book before the lecture. 

A long term project like a term paper I start immediately as the semester starts. It helps to read the syllabus carefully where all that stuff is written. The syllabus can tell you where you can slack off safely. Extra credit is always sweet, because it's 5 points added to the total grade, and that's a lot. I try to do it when I can. 

And then when I prepare everything in the beginning of the semester, I slack off until the end. Write that term paper in 2-3 days. Ace that final. Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> If it's a class I wouldn't understand just from lecture, I either research it or read/scan the book before the lecture.
> 
> A long term project like a term paper I start immediately as the semester starts. It helps to read the syllabus carefully where all that stuff is written. The syllabus can tell you where you can slack off safely. Extra credit is always sweet, because it's 5 points added to the total grade, and that's a lot. I try to do it when I can.


If a teacher tested me on stuff that wasn't in the lecture or book or class notes I'd take that teacher right to the dean. I hated when that happened in high school

Yep I do that too sometimes but some papers you can't write until the teacher goes over the material later especially if it's like a group paper, that's what i had last year


----------

